# Picked up a McLane 25-5.5-10 yesterday



## blubyu (Mar 30, 2018)

So we just closed on a home in SC Jan 2018 and they use all Bermuda here due to the summer conditions and lack of rain. Of course the builders landscapers are awful with laying sod so the lawn is rather bumpy. I will eventually level with topsoil when I have the time although with 2 babies its tough. Anyway...

A McLane 25-5.5-10 popped up locally with the Honda GX-160 motor. I figured for $200 I would give it a shot since even the cheapest junk rotaries cost more than that. It ran great in person but probably needs a good back lapping. (yes I became a youtube wannabe expert before buying it to learn as much as I could in as short of time as I could)

I figured I got a pretty good deal on it but I wanted to reach out to the community dedicated to this stuff to see what I should be looking at and testing before releasing it for full time use. If had some wear on cosmetic items but for the price I figured why not go for it!

Thoughts on how I did price wise and what I should be looking out for. They stated they got it serviced at STI turf care in Charlotte so it was maintained pretty well. I attached some pictures to this post for visuals of suspect items that may need care/replacement. Coming from a Bermuda lawn at the last house with a run of the mill craftsman rotary that would scalp the lawn a lot due to levelness issues I'm hoping this is quite the upgrade. Looking forward to hearing comments, concerns and advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Welcome to TLF!

Here is a McLane specific thread with some various info if you haven't found it already.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

You did good! I've worked on a bunch of these, here's a few things to look for:
1. Go ahead and buy a couple of belts, you'll probably use one per season or so. Get aftermarket, I think 4L195 fits.
2. Check the chains - remove them, put them on a flat surface, and see how much play there is from pushing the chain together and apart. If it's more than say 1/4 inch it's time to replace them.
3. Grasp each end of the reel and see if there's any play in the bearings. if so, replace them (easy job).
4. Check the stack of drive wheels, if they are getting loose you can drive a series of self-tapping screws in them to the roller shaft and buy yourself many more years of service.
5. I hate dealing with the oil bath filters personally - you can get a new housing and standard paper/foam element cheap on eBay.

Enjoy!


----------



## blubyu (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the pointers, I'll check out all the stuff this evening. The belt seems pretty loose so that will get changed for sure.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

blubyu said:


> Thanks for all the pointers, I'll check out all the stuff this evening. The belt seems pretty loose so that will get changed for sure.


Sorry if you already know it but the belt will be loose when the reel and roller aren't engaged. It won't tighten until things are engaged.

Great find and it sounds like the previous owner took care of it. Looking forward to your progress with the REEL!


----------



## blubyu (Mar 30, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> blubyu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the pointers, I'll check out all the stuff this evening. The belt seems pretty loose so that will get changed for sure.
> ...


I'm a complete newbie so I will try my best to not be that annoying guy asking a bunch of questions that have been answered a dozen times. I have been searching for a while this morning already trying to educate myself. I did not know that unfortunately haha. Thanks!

I was just hoping I didn't pay too much since I couldn't find another used one out there to compare it to pricing wise.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@blubyu Not a problem. I think you found a good deal. Just read through the whole McLane thread that Ware posted above, check out some YouTube videos, and ask any other questions you have. You will be an expert in no time.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice find. That's a great deal from what I can tell. The bigger model with that engine is nice. The smaller ones with the B&S engines go for that on the low end around here. Good eye!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

blubyu said:


> I'm a complete newbie so I will try my best to not be that annoying guy asking a bunch of questions that have been answered a dozen times. I have been searching for a while this morning already trying to educate myself. I did not know that unfortunately haha. Thanks!
> 
> I was just hoping I didn't pay too much since I couldn't find another used one out there to compare it to pricing wise.


It's good deal, those go for $500+ in my area *IF* you can find one!

We are all newbies at some point, feel free to ask questions! :beer:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Great price based on the craigslist listings I've seen around my area. I would get a front roller from Reel Rollers. When I got my Cal Trimmer it had the two wheels on the front, and they would dip into the uneven portions of my lawn. The front roller let's you glide over these things and prevents a lot of the scalping.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Great price based on the craigslist listings I've seen around my area. I would get a front roller from Reel Rollers. When I got my Cal Trimmer it had the two wheels on the front, and they would dip into the uneven portions of my lawn. The front roller let's you glide over these things and prevents a lot of the scalping.


For a fraction of the price of one of their rollers, you can make one with a conveyor belt roller and 15 minutes of welding work.


----------



## blubyu (Mar 30, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Great price based on the craigslist listings I've seen around my area. I would get a front roller from Reel Rollers. When I got my Cal Trimmer it had the two wheels on the front, and they would dip into the uneven portions of my lawn. The front roller let's you glide over these things and prevents a lot of the scalping.


Thanks, I had already contacted them so look forward to hearing back. I read about making my own but I don't have welding skills and the time it would take me to get to and from a welder, my time lost and paying for all that, I'd rather spend the extra money and only need a socket to install haha. Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

blubyu said:


> So we just closed on a home in SC Jan 2018 and they use all Bermuda here due to the summer conditions and lack of rain. Of course the builders landscapers are awful with laying sod so the lawn is rather bumpy. I will eventually level with topsoil when I have the time although with 2 babies its tough. Anyway...
> 
> A McLane 25-5.5-10 popped up locally with the Honda GX-160 motor. I figured for $200 I would give it a shot since even the cheapest junk rotaries cost more than that. It ran great in person but probably needs a good back lapping. (yes I became a youtube wannabe expert before buying it to learn as much as I could in as short of time as I could)
> 
> ...


I'd say you did just fine!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I agree making a DIY front roller is possible and less expensive, but our Reel Rollers do have some important advantages. 
-weight = at 3x the weight of a conveyor roller you will keep your mower "grounded more" resulting in a more level cut with a Reel Roller.
-HOC = it's identical to the front caster wheels
-bearings = conveyor bearings are TT (metal sealed) intended for indoor use. Reel Rollers are RS (rubber sealed) intended for wet dusty conditions. Most Reel Rollers outlast the mowers. But, in the event you do need new bearings, our Reel Rollers are designed so you can replace the bearings for $20 and not have to buy a whole new roller
-Time = time is money and a Reel Roller can be installed in 10 minutes vs hours needed to make a DIY roller

I know I'm biased, but one thing I think many of us can agree too is the front caster wheels on a reel mower is a poor design that's gone on for too long.


----------



## mtty (Apr 8, 2018)

I too am in the same boat as you. A lawn full of bermuda that I'm not satisfied with cutting with the rotary mower anymore. I found a McLane 25 here in the upstate of SC for $590 that this guy and his father had been "working on. Only needed to rearrange the spacers and cams on on of the clutch shaft to make it run just right." Blades were shot too and looked as though they hadn't been sharp in a long time. I took a pass. Let me know if you find another sweet deal like that.
JT


----------

